# Grand Canyon Backcountry Permit



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

After my second attempt, I have received my Grand Canyon Backcountry permit for 3 days in June. My 21 year old twin sons and I will be hiking from the south rim down to the Bright Angel Campground via the South Kaibab Trail. After spending the night there, we will hike up the Bright Angel Trail to the Indian Garden Campground. We will stay there the second night. The third day, we will complete our hike out of the canyon.

We will be bringing our camper and will arrive a couple of days before the hike and will depart the day after the hike. My wife and sister-in-law will be staying in the camper for the entire stay (they have no desire to hike into the canyon).

We have most of the gear we need for this trip (packs, tents, sleeping bags, cook stove, etc). Each of us will carry about a gallon of water and will refill at each campground. We have made a couple of primitive hiking/camping trips to test our gear (including Enchanted Rock). We are also making regular trips to the gym to make sure we will be in shape for the hike.

Have any 2coolers made this hike or a similar one? Do you have any advice to share?


----------

